# Any feedback on Beamsworks LED lights??



## kok0puffs (Jan 30, 2013)

hi,

just wondering if anyone on here has any experience with this brand of leds?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beamswork-a...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f13db6a62

will the moonlight have and affect on plant growth?
any insight will help greatly.
thanks


----------



## kok0puffs (Jan 30, 2013)

=( anyone? or are they not worth getting?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kok0puffs,

I haven't tested it with the GSAS PAR meter but from the reviews I have read it is OK for a low light application.


----------



## kok0puffs (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks roy for your input! Anything at all is appreciated.
but what determines if its a low or high output tank? The lumens? The wattage?
I get so lost dealing with leds but I read its the new and up coming thing for plant aquariums.
Can anyone direct me to a website that has all these info on led lights?
Its crazy because once I get into a new hobby, I go head first and all the way.

Help!
Cheers
Jo


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jo,

PAR readings are the best determination of useable light intensity for plants. The Greater Seattle Aquarium Society (GSAS) has a PAR meter that its' members can check out at no charge.

Here is a good thread on using PAR reading with some information on various T5HO fixtures and LED fixtures and here is a thread comparing some of the LED fixtures and LED retrofit kits in post #228.

That said LED lights are not a necessity; a good quality T5, T5HO, or Power Compact fixture may do the job as well and provide more versatility in color spectrum. The plants don't care what the light source is as long as the light is in a usable spectrum with adequate intensity. What size tank are you looking to outfit?

You are welcome to visit a GSAS member as a guest, our next meeting is on Tuesday, February 12th, on the Seattle Pacific University campus just north of downtown; information about GSAS is linked in my signature.


----------



## kok0puffs (Jan 30, 2013)

sweet, thank you so much for all your knowledge! I have a old 55gal tank that I want to reinstate. I was thinking about trying the Walstad method for this tank.
Still doing some research before i start anything.


----------



## kok0puffs (Jan 30, 2013)

sweet, thank you so much for all your knowledge! I have a old 55gal tank that I want to reinstate. I was thinking about trying the Walstad method for this tank.
Still doing some research before i start anything.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A lot of people like the Finnex Ray II 7,000k LED fixtures for planted tanks. Also, the AquaRay GroBeams are another popular choice.


----------

